# Sending photos to Smartphone



## Charles Baker (Feb 7, 2021)

Is there a way by using a hdmi or multi port from the camera to send photos and videos to my iPad using a cable.
I tried with the multi port with a cable that was in the box, I got a warning which said...cannot use Accessory requires to much power.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't know about your particular scenario but when I transfer data from my fone to PC I ensure the files are saved on the fones micro SD card and transfer them via a card reader to the computer.  On the odd occasion if photographs are not on the SD card I simply email them although this is not really practical if there's a lot of them.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 8, 2021)

Unfortunately I phone does not have sd card slot
I have a small memory stick that is I phone lighting and usb I save the images from the phone or pc then transfer to the other


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Unfortunately I phone does not have sd card slot




Ah, I was not aware of that.  I don't use Apple products (except for iPod Touch) and my fones are Android (Moto's in recent years) so wasn't up to speed with the specs of iPhones.  My bad.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 8, 2021)

No problem 
If op wants I can post image of device
Space face
No spam so far today.... do you think we are starting to scare them lol


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> No problem
> If op wants I can post image of device
> Space face
> No spam so far today.... do you think we are starting to scare them lol



I think our no nonsense approach is paying dividends.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 8, 2021)

Lol just smacked 2 more a few moments ago
Make that 3 last one NSFW

Lol


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Lol just smacked 2 more a few moments ago
> Make that 3 last one NSFW
> 
> Lol




Aye, and another one bites the dust right now.  Good ole Keto


----------



## nokk (Feb 8, 2021)

apple is a major pain in the you know what to transfer to.  with android you plug in, have the pc recognize the device as a drive and transfer away.  with apple you pretty much have to use the icloud drive, itunes or you can transfer via the cable but it has to be from a mac.  my work phone is an apple, everything else is android.  if i need something on the iphone i usually email it to the phone, that's the easiest way.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)

nokk said:


> apple is a major pain in the you know what to transfer to.  with android you plug in, have the pc recognize the device as a drive and transfer away.  with apple you pretty much have to use the icloud drive, itunes or you can transfer via the cable but it has to be from a mac.  my work phone is an apple, everything else is android.  if i need something on the iphone i usually email it to the phone, that's the easiest way.




Pretty much the reasons I gave up on iPhones donkey's years ago.


----------

